# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Multi shot setting query

## Gamehunter

I have a Canon Powershot A2300 camera as a hunting camera. If I'm in an area I may get a photo of deer I don't wish to shoot, I'll have it handy in my pocket.
While hunting sambar yesterday, I ran into a hind in a great shooting position and in my rush to get the perfect photo, I forgot to partly depress the button for focus.  
Result, a great photo, just out of focus.  
I had the photo printed at Kodak Express today and the manager suggested I set the camera on "multi shot"
Do any of you camera buffs do this?
Thanks, GH

PS. My understanding was the camera will automatically take 3 photos with one click of the button. While the first of these three photos may be out of focus, the autofocus function will fix the focus on the 2nd or 3rd photo. 
Is this an easy fix for improved rushed shots?

----------

